# Need above deck cable chase ideas.



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Cut a pvc conduit in half (down its length, in woodworking it's called ripping) and glass to the floor? You have to scuff up the pvc with sandpaper first to get a better epoxy bond. 

Whatever you choose to add will be kind of in the way if it's above the floor. Is there no way to add a chase tube to the coffin box?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

This is what I used. 

http://www.discountramps.com/wire-p...262_g_c_pla_&gclid=CMKGqsaZ4sYCFUeRHwodvD0AiA


Another option:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/UT-Wire-...7964-2&cm_mmc=CJ-_-1319015-_-10368321&cj=true

I glued down with contact cement. Has been no problem for 6 months or so I've used it.none of the options are aesthetically pleasing but work. Ist option has limited space for cables.


----------

